# Quick Brake Question



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey, and thanks again. I found a thread on brake upgrades and found that www.fastbrakes.com makes a rear drum to disc conversion. Either 9' rotors or 11' rotors. The 9' inch is using se-r upgraded parts I think and the 11' uses maxima parts. I'm looking into it. 

Question:

1. Se-r front rotors are bigger then my 95 gxe's ?

2. Couldn't I just buy or find se-r front calipers and rotors and change those parts or would I need more then just that ? 

Correct me if I'm wrong; thanks


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Upgrading to SE-R brakes is not all that much of an upgrade. Not really worth the price of buying all the stuff. You would be better off upgrading to AD22VFs from a B13 NX2000. For Street/Auto-X driving these will suit you fine.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok, thanks. The thing is I might get the fastbrake rear drum to disc conversion for my b14. The maxima ones; 10.75' rotors back there. I just wanted to get something a little bigger in the front. How much bigger are the nx to that of the gxe's ? Also, I would have to just get the calipers and pads ? or is there something esle like brake lines and so fourth ?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Search this forum and sentra.net that will give you all the info you need on the ad22vfs.


----------

